# Air handler blower will not come on?



## davvid20120 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Carrier air handler and a Bryant compressor/air conditioner about 6 years old that supplies cool or warm air to the second floor. 

When I turn on my thermostat to cool the air handler will not blow air. The compressor will come on and the evaporator coil and refrigerant lines are very cold. I can hear that faint noise that comes from the coil/refrigerant lines when you know it is working. If I take both breakers out at the air handler, wait about 5 minutes and then put breakers back in fuse box the air handler comes on. 

First time I did this, it blew for a few days, second time a day, third time until it reach the lower temp setting at the thermostat and now it comes on for a second and stops.

I turn the A/C unit off at the thermostat, there was ice/frost building up on the coils. I have the fan set to 'on' at the thermostat. The air handler will come about every 10 minutes blow air for about 5 seconds then stop. I left the system set to fan 'on', and woke up in the morning to fan blowing constantly. Currently the therm. set to A/C off and fan to on and blower comes on.

Model # for handler: FC4DNF036000AAAA
Serial #: 3006A87948

It seems like capacitor problem, but then blower will come on. I don't see a capacitor. The wires from the blower motor, 1 goes to circuit board and 3 others go to this thing looks like a chunk of metal. On those same terminals are wires that run to circuit board. Is this a sensor?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post a pic.


----------



## davvid20120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are pics. let me know if you need anything else. What is the 3rd pic of?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

At the air handler. Jumper the the wires that the R and G of the thermostat connect to. If the fan runs, good chance its your thermostat. if it doesn't run, probably a bad board.


----------



## davvid20120 (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for the advice. I got the same advice on another forum. And gonna tried that when I get a day off, I get one day off every two weeks. what is the third pic of, with the wires come out of the top and bottom?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

If you're referring to this










it's a transformer, a step down 120/240 to 24 volt (control voltage) transformer to be precise.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

not exactly precise... lol it is a step down as you say but its primary voltage is 208 or 230


----------



## davvid20120 (Mar 29, 2012)

thank you!!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

carmon said:


> not exactly precise... lol it is a step down as you say but its primary voltage is 208 or 230


Try telling that to the voltage. :laughing:


----------

